# MKV R32 racing harness install?



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have some 4 point schroth racing harnesses for autocross from my rsx and was wondering if anyone had done a racing harness install on the mkv r32 and how they did it. it looks a lot more complicated to get to the seatbelt mounting points than my rsx was. I'm unfamiliar with how the interior panels and such of VW's are mounted so I'm a little skeptic of trying to pop them out like you do in a honda. any suggestions? and no, I don't plan on installing a cage.
for the rear, it looks like I'll be able to use the child seat mounting bars. and the outside of the fronts I'll be able to use that bar already being used for the seatbelt, but the inside of the front seats looks more complicated. 
///Chris


_Modified by Rockin3.2 at 4:53 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## vw_bmx (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: MKV R32 racing harness install? (Rockin3.2)*








isnt the only way ur suposed to mount harnesses is via a cage? 
-vinny


----------



## joeysmoey (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: MKV R32 racing harness install? (vw_bmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_bmx* »_







isnt the only way ur suposed to mount harnesses is via a cage? 
-vinny

uhhh.....nope
http://autotech.com/images/pro...g.jpg


----------



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: MKV R32 racing harness install? (vw_bmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_bmx* »_







isnt the only way ur suposed to mount harnesses is via a cage? 
-vinny

haha no dude. most harnesses use the same mounting points as the stock seatbelts. only if you HAVE a cage, do you use it.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

bolt em up to the rear seatbelt on the cpillar. ive seen it done a few times before.


----------



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

I don't think the rear would be a problem really. just pop out the seat and use the same bolts on the floor that are already used. the front is the real issue. I guess I'll have to remove the center console to get to the bolts. Im afraid that after I remove any panels they're going to rattle tho. :/


----------



## dubnlife (Dec 10, 2004)

hey man, i'm a tech at a vdub dealership. those center panels can be a challange. if you do go for. start by trying to find all the spots with torxe screws. once you remove those, then things will just be held together by clips. as for the pillars. the tab that says "airbag" has a screw behind it. once that is removed, they all just pop off with some prying. also, what are you installing the harnesses for anyway? just curious. if you have any other questions, i can try my best to help out. i haven't had to removed the center console yet, but i have done the pillars before.


----------



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (dubnlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubnlife* »_hey man, i'm a tech at a vdub dealership. those center panels can be a challange. if you do go for. start by trying to find all the spots with torxe screws. once you remove those, then things will just be held together by clips. as for the pillars. the tab that says "airbag" has a screw behind it. once that is removed, they all just pop off with some prying. also, what are you installing the harnesses for anyway? just curious. if you have any other questions, i can try my best to help out. i haven't had to removed the center console yet, but i have done the pillars before. 

thanks for the info. I'm putting the harnesses in for auto-x. I had them on my rsx last season and was hoping to be able to use the same set for the R instead of having to buy completely new ones. I'm not sure how soon I'm going to do this install because its getting pretty cold out lately. I may just wait till spring. hopefully by then I'll know how to get the back seat and center console out too. ha thanks again.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Rockin3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rockin3.2* »_
thanks for the info. I'm putting the harnesses in for auto-x. I had them on my rsx last season and was hoping to be able to use the same set for the R instead of having to buy completely new ones. I'm not sure how soon I'm going to do this install because its getting pretty cold out lately. I may just wait till spring. hopefully by then I'll know how to get the back seat and center console out too. ha thanks again.

I believe The USA-spec R32 seats are not compatible with the Scroth plug'n'play harness because there is no movable headrest - the rear belts would be spread apart around the seat and would be out of spec such that they would not pass safety inspection.
The European R32 seats have two holes in them for harnesses, unfortunately USA R32 owners got screwed in the department.

If you want to use the USA-spec R32 seats with a harness, you need to install a dedicated harness bar so that the angles of the rear belts are within spec.

European-spec seat with the holes:









_Quote, originally posted by *soloracer.com* »_
VW NOTE: These belts may only be used in the Audi/VW vehicles specified here... Schroth Audi/VW Quick-Fit Vehicle Reference List (right click, save as). Please note that these belts will not work with the new VW R32 since the stock seats have an integrated headrest with no hole for the harnesses to pass through.




_Modified by phatvw at 4:12 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## dubnlife (Dec 10, 2004)

actually, the new MK5 R32 DOES have movable/adjustable headrests cause they are the same seats as a GTI, just with an R32 press print on them. VW no longer put the racing seat in the new ones like the old ones had. so, the harnesses would work, its just gonna be a task to install them the right way. you should be able to attach the rear strap of the belt to where the rear seat belt buckles are bolted on each side. as for under neath the seat, not sure..


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (dubnlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubnlife* »_actually, the new MK5 R32 DOES have movable/adjustable headrests cause they are the same seats as a GTI, just with an R32 press print on them. VW no longer put the racing seat in the new ones like the old ones had. so, the harnesses would work, its just gonna be a task to install them the right way. you should be able to attach the rear strap of the belt to where the rear seat belt buckles are bolted on each side. as for under neath the seat, not sure..


Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I really need to go test driver the MkV R32!


----------



## dubnlife (Dec 10, 2004)

unfortunately, the new R is actually slower performance wise than the previous, due to its wieght from the DSG. the R is actually just as quick as a GTI, just with all wheel drive..


----------



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, I'm sure I could instal them correctly. its just that I'm not familiar w/ how the interiors of these things go together or come apart. I'll just have to play around w/ it. I think I'm going to utilize that seatbelt bar under the door and mount the left side of the lap belt just like the stock 3pt seatbelt. I may also use the child seat mounts in the rear to mount the shoulders.
edit: on another note, I'm trying to figure out how much it wb to do a manual tranny swap into this thing. someone mentioned using the tranny from the TT. I wonder how much that would cost.


_Modified by Rockin3.2 at 11:41 AM 2-11-2008_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Rockin3.2)*

I was looking at ads in the GrassRootsMotorsport magazine and there is a harness adapter that allows your to use a 4-point/5-point harness on the R32 MkIV seats. In fact any seat without belt holes or headrest. Its basically a strap that goes around the seat and attaches to a couple anchor points and holds the main seatbelt uprights in place around your shoulders. I doubt it would pass any sort of rigorous safety inspection but it would get the job done for auto-x at least.
I'll try to find the brand name...



_Modified by phatvw at 11:54 AM 2-11-2008_


----------



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

update:
I got the rear parts of the harnesses installed last week. I looked in the mkv diy forum and found out how to remove the rear seats. once I got the correct 12pt driver it was a piece of cake removing the rear seats and installing the rear harness mounts. now to figure out how to do the fronts. I found a diy on removing the center console so I should be able to mount the insides fairly easily but I'm still not sure about the outsides(under the doors). I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

so...
I figured out how to mount the outside front mount of the harness, just pull off the plastic bottom door sill with a door panel puller (or grommet puller or whatever)and the bolts are exposed. piece of cake.
as for the inside mounts, after taking the pass seat out, I found out that the inside front seatbelt mounts are welded to the seat frame. this makes using my old harnesses not probable for this car unless you want to weld it on.
summary:
for the MKV R32, you need to purchase the quick connect harnesses that schroth has, period. this is actually a good thing though because your car will register that your seatbelt is on and wont beep at you and will slow down the airbag if in an accident.


----------



## soflyGLI (Jul 18, 2005)

It is very dangerous to have harnesses without a roll bar or cage. The reaon is because if the car were to potentially flip over and the roof caved in, it would cruch you and you would not be abl to duck because the belts keep you in an upright position. You are also not able to turn around to see your blind spots.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (soflyGLI)*

If your car rolls, you probably won't be able to "duck". For the majority of crashes
which are non-rollover, you are far safer in a harness even without a roll-bar.
If your mirrors are properly setup, you should not have ANY blind spots. Any driving
school will tell you that if you can see the side of your car in your mirrors they are
adjusted the wrong way. If you have blind spots get OEM European aspherical mirrors
or those little round stick-on mirrors.
Having harnesses makes you a safer driver because you cannot reach the radio or
cellphone, so you concentrate on driving. Just make sure they are DOT approved like
Schroth.
To avoid being pulled over by cops who think you're not wearing your seatbelt, just
clip your OEM seatbelt to your headrest post with a mini belay harness from a outdoor
sports shop. This makes it look like you're wearing your OEM belt.
A roll cage should NEVER be used in a street car unless you wear an SA2000+
approved helmet. You will look like a tool.


_Modified by phatvw at 4:18 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (phatvw)*

It is very dangerous to have harnesses without a roll bar or cage. The reaon is because if the car were to potentially flip over and the roof caved in, it would cruch you and you would not be abl to duck because the belts keep you in an upright position. You are also not able to turn around to see your blind spots.

yes, I know the dangers of a racing harness, but thank you. I usually just use them durring autox to hold me in better so I dont have to worry about moving around in the seat. and I have yet to see an autox car flip. trust me, I do plenty of research before I do ANYTHING to my car. but thanks for your concern.

_Modified by Rockin3.2 at 6:13 AM 5-5-2008_ 


_Modified by Rockin3.2 at 6:16 AM 5-5-2008_


----------



## OEM 3PLUS (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (Rockin3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rockin3.2* »_
summary:
for the MKV R32, you need to purchase the quick connect harnesses that schroth has, period. this is actually a good thing though because your car will register that your seatbelt is on and wont beep at you and will slow down the airbag if in an accident.

yup, quick fits are the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i've had one for my driver's seat in the 20th for about 2 yrs now. love it, since if anyone else is working on my car or my fiance takes it out, they can still use the regular seatbelt. just took me over an hour to install as well; the connection points are simple to find.
you can still move enough since it's so adjustable, and it doesn't cut into the boobs (in case you or any drivers have a pair).


----------

